# Scratched kitchen hob surface



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Our glass hob surface has become badly scratched over the last few years and it really detracts from the look. Would it be worth having a go at polishing the glass by machine ? I don't have a DA or rotary but would be glad of advice from machine polishers out there - and happy to supply beer tokens to anyone in the Glasgow area (we're on the south side) who is willing to have a go at it for me. I have AG glass polish if that would be worth a try....

Thanks in advance.

P


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Have you got any photos?


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi JR - sorry no, I've never managed to upload photos but will have another go - appreciate it's easier to comment when you can see the evidence !


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

No worries bud, try postimage it's very simple to use. Upload image image then select hot link for forum, job done. www.postimg.org :thumb:


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

Lots of swirls and scratches..!!


----------



## pjgraham86 (Sep 12, 2006)

I posted a couple of photos (thanks JR!) of the damage.

Per my original post, is there anybody in or around Glasgow willing/able to help with some polishing ?

Thanks


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel if you was to try and remove them, you'd also lose all of the printed markings too. 

I've been using a new mirka glass kit, it's very good and could do that in under an hour, but the kit is about £400. 



Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Be very careful around the printed marking as said above, I would personally leave it as you will never get it right unless you do the whole thing but it will then be more economical to replace with a new one


----------

